# 6.5 Creedmoor



## Nathanwild (Sep 30, 2012)

Hey everyone, I am thinking about getting a new deer rifle and I like the 6.5 Creedmoor and if anyone has one and can tell me more or give an opinion that would be great! thanks


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I know a feller with one that has used a Creedmoor for two or three seasons of elk hunting and has bagged elk using that round.... not saying it is a good round for big game but it did the trick for this guy. The .264 bullets have a high B/C which is appealing for long range shooters, which would definitely be something intriguing to a guy that needs to take longer shots.

I have always liked the idea of this cartridge. Too bad more manufacturers dont make more rifles in this caliber


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

How does it compare to the 6.5x284 or the 6.5x284 Norma? I like the idea of the Savage Long Range Hunter in one of these rounds.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

Chuck Hawks gives a pretty good comparison. http://www.chuckhawks.com/compared_65-2 ... -Class.htm

Personally, I prefer my Norma. However, there are many guys who like the Creedmore. One is a SA one is a LA, sometimes that means more to some people.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I think the 6.5s would be fun to have- might be tough to find factory ammo and components for it right now though- tough to find components for most cartridges now a days.


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm the OP's brother. One of the concerns we've discussed is long term availability. We've all seen new cartridges come and go. Do you think this, or any of the other 6.5's, will stick around and gain any sort of popularity?


----------



## Nathanwild (Sep 30, 2012)

well I came across a .243 for a really good price and couldn't pass it up. I hope that the creedmoor stays around and that I can invest in one at a later time. It not much fun being a poor college student when you are looking into getting more guns.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

What rifle did you end up purchasing? I've always wanted to add a .243 to my collection. If my wife enjoys hunting this fall, that may be in the works. Enjoy the new rifle!


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

He got a steal on a scoped H&R Handi-Rifle in .243, it's in real nice shape. Our uncle has a similar one that's been great. Knowing my my brother, he'll be getting something in 6.5 Creedmoor as soon as he is able.


----------



## Nathanwild (Sep 30, 2012)

yep I love the .243 that I recently added to the collection. I haven't had the chance to sight it in but I like these simple single shots. there isn't much that can go wrong. but like my brother said it is an H&R handi rifle


----------



## Nathanwild (Sep 30, 2012)

oh and I thought you guys might be interested to know that I just added a new scope to my .223 savage. I put a BSA panther on it and so far it is working great. I would highly recommend savage to anyone who is looking for a good gun for a good price.


----------

